# CPU overheating in Coolermaster Adv 692



## Wulfgar (Sep 13, 2010)

My new Core I7 950 idles at around 40 degrees C and goes up to 90 degrees C in full load. It is NOT overclocked.

The Coolermaster Advanced 690 II comes with 3 fans. One 140mm in front, providing air flow into the HDD, a 120mm in the back and another 140mm on top blowing air out of the case.

Furthermore, I installed an extra 140mm fan on the left side to provide extra air flow to the video card (GTX 470). They all work fine. The mobo is an Asus Sabertooth X58. Cable management is pretty decent since I use a modular PSU.

The headsink had no manufacturing defects and was properly installed. My question is, how come my CPU is overheating in such a highly rated case which ironically goes by the name of COOLERmaster ? Are those temps normal for a Core I7 ? If not, what should I do about it (besides changing the case) ?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 13, 2010)

what cpu cooler you using? If your using stock cooler yes its normal


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 13, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> what cpu cooler you using? If your using stock cooler yes its normal



+1, normal temps for a stock cooler.  At the very least you could remove the stock crap thermal paste and apply some Arctic Silver 5.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 13, 2010)

90°C seems a bit high, even for the stock cooler.  Make sure all 4 push pins are properly secured.


----------



## erocker (Sep 13, 2010)

What is the voltage set to for the CPU? Perhaps your motherboard is giving it more than it needs if it's set on auto?


----------



## Wulfgar (Sep 13, 2010)

It's on the stock cooler but why would Intel design such a crappy heatsink for a 600$ processor (price dropped recently) ? There must be a threshold above which the processor will automatically reduce its performance so basically I'm not getting what I paid for.

Here are a few pictures around the heatsink. I double checked everything since I have to install a different PSU.

1st pic: the  back of the mobo, notice the 4 pins.

2nd pic: heatsink

3rd pic: overall setup, plenty of space around the heatsink

4th pic: the extra fan, maybe I should position it higher ?

http://i55.tinypic.com/j5yxoo.jpg

http://i56.tinypic.com/2qbd64n.jpg

http://i56.tinypic.com/2ik78z4.jpg

http://i56.tinypic.com/atw274.jpg

I need a new PSU right now so I can't check the voltage but I will do so. I could buy better thermal paste but from what I understand it's not required unless you overclock.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't believe you are at the threshold where the processor will underclock/throttle.  IIRC that is 100°C with these processors, but I could be wrong.

As for the crappy stock cooler...well it does a "good enough" job when everything is right, so Intel being a business, they are after as high a profits as possible, so good enough is all they are after.

Several things to check:

CPU Voltage:  Make sure the motherboard isn't overvolting the processor when set to Auto, try setting it to manual.
CPU Fan speed: Make sure the motherboard isn't set to control the fan speed and slowing the fan down.  You should be able to force it to run at 100%, and I would recommend you do so with the stock cooler.

Changing the thermal paste isn't really going to give the results you are looking for, it might shave a degree or two off, but that is it.  However, you should remove the old paste and replace it any time you take off the cooler.  So if you have previously removed the stock cooler and re-installed it, even if you just did it the first time you installed the cooler, you should replace the TIM.


----------



## Jakeman97 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Wulfgar,
Just a question here. Is that fan (pic #4) you have on the side-panel set to pull air out of the case? That's the way it looks. I really can't see the blades that well.
Jakeman97


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

Jakeman97 said:


> Hi Wulfgar,
> Just a question here. Is that fan (pic #4) you have on the side-panel set to pull air out of the case? That's the way it looks. I really can't see the blades that well.
> Jakeman97



its blowing into the case. If you can see the frame, thats usually the "out" side of the fan.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 13, 2010)

What are you using to load it? Games or a stress test? I got 90c in IBT with stock cooling.


----------



## Wulfgar (Sep 14, 2010)

I used prime95 and realtemp.


----------



## erocker (Sep 14, 2010)

Wulfgar said:


> I used prime95 and realtemp.



Normal temps for an i7 with a stock cooler.


----------



## Wulfgar (Sep 20, 2010)

I moved the additional fan and now the temps reach 85 degrees. I plan on buying another fan to keep the videocard cool.

I'm not worried anymore as I played GTA 4 and Mafia 2 lately which stress out quite a lot the CPU and the temps only reached 60 degrees.


----------



## trickson (Sep 20, 2010)

Wulfgar said:


> I moved the additional fan and now the temps reach 85 degrees. I plan on buying another fan to keep the videocard cool.
> 
> I'm not worried anymore as I played GTA 4 and Mafia 2 lately which stress out quite a lot the CPU and the temps only reached 60 degrees.



Go water cooling ?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 20, 2010)

Get a better cooler, the Intel stock coolers are notorious for being junk.


----------



## trickson (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes I agree . I have not used a stock HSF for about 10 years now ! They only provide you with the bare minimum . Once you go water cooling you will never look at air cooling again ! 
But even then you should get a v10 or v12 on that thing .


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 20, 2010)

Or even a Hyper 212+ if you don't plan on much overclocking.  Although I'm sure a certain someone will pop in here and say otherwise like always. :shadedshu


----------



## trickson (Sep 20, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Or even a Hyper 212+ if you don't plan on much overclocking.  Although I'm sure a certain someone will pop in here and say otherwise like always. :shadedshu



LOL I couldn't tell you what air cooler is better than what . I have been on water for a long time now and well haven't even bothered looking at any air coolers . 
So get what is cool and cool that i7 down or stick with the stock HSF and keep it stock . You may way to check all the bios settings to make sure that you are not running the CPU at full speed all the time ( Like I do ) it could cool it off more .


----------



## HXL492 (Sep 26, 2010)

Did you know all intel stock coolers are not the same? The more better the processor the more taller the fins are. But still stock coolers are crap


----------



## IamEzio (Sep 26, 2010)

HXL492 said:


> Did you know all intel stock coolers are not the same? The more better the processor the more taller the fins are. But still stock coolers are crap



The stock cooler that came with my E8400 was realy low like  lP coller , that strange because my E8400 is the HIGH END of the C2D CPU's


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 26, 2010)

Disable HT and that should drop the load temps a little.


----------



## HXL492 (Sep 27, 2010)

IamEzio said:


> The stock cooler that came with my E8400 was realy low like  lP coller , that strange because my E8400 is the HIGH END of the C2D CPU's



OK  let me rephrase that. I was meant to say that the more power the cpu consumes (usually more power = more better) and because the E8400 is a 65w part then its cooler doesn't really have to be good.

Also guess what, I've got a 8400 too!


----------

